# Confused!! Grain free? Percentage of protein? Puppy vs. all stage vs adult?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't use a grain free food with a pup. We rotate our crew but some of the foods we use are Fromm 4 star line, Precise Holistic, Wellness, and Canine Caviar. I really like this latter food. It is very high calorie though so you feed quite a bit less. 

www.frommfamily.com
www.precisepet.com
www.wellnesspetfood.com
www.caninecaviar.com


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, here's a great site to just learn about what to look for, how to analyze an ingredient list, etc. The Dog Food Project - Dog Food Label Information 101


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I think most of the april pups were just the same size as your girl at that age and they were all over the place with protein percentages. It's more genetics than anything IMHO.

There is nothing wrong with feeding a pup grain free if they do well on it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd stick to a protein that is 23-26%, 12-16% fat, and a calciumhosphorus ratio of 1.2:1 or close to 1:1. We use TOTW Lamb, an all life stages grain free diet that fits these guides. We've fed this from 8 weeks...


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you! I'll check out that website and write down all of those percentages. Some of the brands I looked at that sounded good had really high protein percentages, that's when I got confused.

The store gave me some free samples of a brand called Nature's Variety that looks pretty good, too. They are all stages I think and have both with & without grain.

What is the reason behind grain free? Allergies?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> What is the reason behind grain free? Allergies?


One of the reasons yes. Many believe that grain in dog food is not "biologically appropriate" and is little more than filler. Others would say it's just fine and may be good for them.

I like to stick to meat-derived protein.


----------

